# Grace Haven Wish List



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I set up the wish list last night. Anything ordered will be delivered direct to CC at Grace Haven.

I've tried to cover all budgets, and all things that CC will need - if you think of anything else I should add please let me know 

Amazon.co.uk: Grace Haven: Grace Haven Cat Rescue


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

had a quick look and will buy something later but perhaps things like bin bags, kitchen towels, maybe ought to be added ???


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> had a quick look and will buy something later but perhaps things like bin bags, kitchen towels, maybe ought to be added ???


Done - also added some disinfectant


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

some cheese chase type toys on way....


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

This is great - it's double nectar points at the moment on Amazon too so you get something back as well 

MCWillow - If you can add stuff mainly sold by Amazon U.K. (Prime) it avoids postage charges which when I did my first basket added £11.00 to the total.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Some dreamies, toys and a scratching post on the way!

MCWillow - have PMd you!!


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hiya MCWillow 

I'm going to make some of the 'No Sew Bed's' that someone has put a link to in one of the threads, can I make some and send them to you or would you prefer I stuck to the wishlist ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wow, thankyou so much. you dont need to stick to the list anything is greatfully received.
just a note on disinfectant, my vets are happy to supply this to me free of charge, papertowels and bin bags my local tesco are sponsering Grace Haven so i just drop in and take what i need every week.


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

brilliant !!
I've got a few days off work to sit around and keep an eye on my pup after her spay so it's something to keep me busy when she's sleeping 
Once I've made them up I'll PM you and get the best address to post to


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> wow, thankyou so much. you dont need to stick to the list anything is greatfully received.
> just a note on disinfectant, my vets are happy to supply this to me free of charge, papertowels and bin bags my local tesco are sponsering Grace Haven so i just drop in and take what i need every week.


Do you think your local tesco would sponser the charity of me as well so I could nip in every week and take what I want


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i will ask them for you, but if not as i know the manager of my branch i can always collect things you need and post to you.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

lol... I don't think he'd take too kindly to donating large trolleys full of wine though... 
I'm off to look at the wish list to see what i can help with. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

no ive tried the wine it didnt work, he said only tesco own black sacks and cheap kitchen towel but it all helps and i am restricted each week of how many i can take but im very happy to share, or to save postage do tesco's do a voucher maybe send this and you can go help yourself upto that amount.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MoochH said:


> This is great - it's double nectar points at the moment on Amazon too so you get something back as well
> 
> MCWillow - If you can add stuff mainly sold by Amazon U.K. (Prime) it avoids postage charges which when I did my first basket added £11.00 to the total.


Yes - I did the list late last night and didn't even_ think_ of the postage charges - I will be editing it today


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> no ive tried the wine it didnt work, he said only tesco own black sacks and cheap kitchen towel but it all helps and i am restricted each week of how many i can take but im very happy to share, or to save postage do tesco's do a voucher maybe send this and you can go help yourself upto that amount.


I find the blue paper towel stuff from Screwfix much better than kitchen roll, I think it's £23 for 6 very big rolls. Is it worth asking Screwfix if they'd sponsor you too for the blue roll?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i have never heard of screwfix. 
im writing a letter to sainsbury's although i doubt that will get far as im not registered, but we will see, can only ask.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OK I have removed some items, and added replacements.

I removed anything with postage of more than £3, and also anything where the postage was more than the item price.

I have tried to replace them with Amazon Prime goods.

If you spot anything with outrageous postage let me know


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I love shopping, I wonder if I can do my bday list the same way...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The generosity of you lovely people have me in tears, i really cant say thankyou so much for all the kind donations on the wish list.

im amazed at how far GH has come so far in only a week or so, GH will have many years of rescuing cats/kittens and it all thankyou to each and everyone of you.
you are all amazing.
Thankyou McWillow for doing the wishlist for me, (lets just hope people dont think the cats/kittens will be better off staying). xxxx

I will place a photo for you all to see where the rescue's are playing with all these toys....quite honestly im in shock.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I think your postman is going to be in for a shock too


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

Some Applaws & Dreamies are on their way from me & Bandit 
Pete


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

petergettins said:


> Some Applaws & Dreamies are on their way from me & Bandit
> Pete


thankyou Pete & Bandit, the rescue cats will be very spoilt, bless you.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to do this to you but I have moved this thread over into the rescue section.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

I have only just seen this thread. I have just ordered a scratch toy and a kickeroo to go straight to you but will send more things your way shortly when my husband gets payed


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

2 litter trays & a cat bed on it's way to you!  xx


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> i have never heard of screwfix.
> im writing a letter to sainsbury's although i doubt that will get far as im not registered, but we will see, can only ask.


Blue Centre Feed Paper 2 Ply 20cm x 150m Pack of 6 | Screwfix.com

I use this stuff for all sorts as it doesn't rip or disintegrate. A roll lasts ages too for normal house hold duties.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou everyone for your kindness.
We better continue this thread on the rescue section, i dont want to upset mods as they have been a wonderful help to me.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wow that clever, i made the comment on the other thread and it moved it over here. thats cool...did i tell anybody i was useless with technology.


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oscar and Maisie have a few wee things to send over with the beds (once i make them) because they really love cats, honest they do


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I see one of the items on the wish list is puppy training pads...at a very high price.These are just the same thing but much cheaper
Incontinence Products UK - Disposable Bed Pads - Vlesi-bedsheets (60cm x 90cm)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thats still too expensive.
puppy pads at bm bargains is £4.99 for 30 pads. i shall ask mcwillow to remove the item. xx


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Saw this advert - don't know if it's any use to you or if you have other arrangements in mind

Preloved | heavy duty cat run for sale in Mansfield, Nottinghamshire

xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

How do you buy something on this wish list not sure how to do it.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Can I just add here that the Zooplus outdoor cat den is £39.90 and is almost identical to the £69.99 one on Amazon. Would be free delivery too. 
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_beds_baskets/cat_house/outdoor/278229


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

There is an option on the wishlist thingy to add stuff from _anywhere_ on the web - I have not used it before (this is my very first wishlist :lol: ) but shall I see if I can add the ZP cabin, and other things that are cheaper from other sites?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay!! It worked!!

The ZP cabin is on the wishlist - so if you guys see great bargains on other sites let me know the link and I can add them to the list :thumbup:


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi guuuyyss 

Can you PM me the address i can send all the goodies to that i've made and got together 
Hoping to have it sent out by the end of the week!!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

will be doing my sending in January


----------

